# First fatties!



## kaiser (Apr 10, 2010)

My first fatties are on the GOSM and cooking nicely!  I decided to go with American cheese and tots

Here are the prep pics:


----------



## rdknb (Apr 10, 2010)

great job, nice weave


----------



## kaiser (Apr 10, 2010)

I couldn't figure out what to do about the ends of the bacon so I just toothpicked 'em in.

I also was having so much fun building them that I forgot to season them at all - but then again they probably don't really need any


----------



## jbg4208 (Apr 10, 2010)

nice. If you think about it everything is good in a fatty!! nice weave also.


----------



## violator (Apr 10, 2010)

Lookin' GOOD.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks great, I like the tator tot idea


----------



## lu1847 (Apr 11, 2010)

lookin good, got me hungry for a fattie.  I like the tooth pick idea for the ends, good job.


----------



## kaiser (Apr 11, 2010)

Done!  They turned out well - though not as magical as the brisket I made last weekend.


----------



## roller (Apr 11, 2010)

I think that I had rather have the fatty than the brisket...Good job.


----------



## jbg4208 (Apr 11, 2010)

Throw one of those slices on a hot buttered biscuit and go to town!! Man I gotta do another fatty! good work.


----------



## mdoverstreet (Apr 11, 2010)

Lookin' good!  Certainly got me hungry, but I just ate.  LOL!


----------



## pandemonium (Apr 11, 2010)

Great pics, looks like a professional photographer took them. Fatties look good maybe try them with thin sliced bacon or none next time and see if they don't taste better? Or fresh ingredients in it like onions will add alot


----------



## kaiser (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks!  I'm no pro but I've got a good camera and I really try.
Here's one I took out in the desert near Phoenix a few weeks ago on vacation


----------



## caveman (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow!  What a view.  That is the only thing I like about living in Tucson, Az.  The view.....(& the drunken girls chasin frat boys.)


----------



## treegje (Apr 11, 2010)

Great fatties ,and beautiful pics 

earned points


----------



## badfrog (Apr 11, 2010)

Mmmm... wow; that cheese melting out the end just sends it over the top! that tator tot and cheese combo will be my next one!
great job!
Excellent weave


----------



## pandemonium (Apr 11, 2010)

Thats a great pic!! i think you should take more pics like that for computer backgrounds, thats cool right there with the cactus and everything nice!! i would put them on my pc. make the resolution fill the screen.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 11, 2010)

nice pics of the desert, and food, great job


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 12, 2010)

I did my first fattie a couple weeks or so ago too, and it is really fun to make. I have to make more next time because they just didn't last long.

btw, hope you don't mind, I just set that starry pic to my PC's background.  Beautiful picture.


----------



## kaiser (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to bump up my old thread here - but I have a question:

My bacon didn't get as done as it should have.  

I had these in the smoker for about 3 hours and 45 minutes at 225 and then I turned the heat all the way up (I took the thermometer out to keep it from getting fried but I expect it was at 300 or more) for the last 15 minutes to try to crisp up the bacon.  

At the 4 hour mark the internal temp hit 170 and I felt like I had to pull them off the smoker or risk messing up the insides - but the outside still wasn't done enough.

Has anyone else had this problem?  Should I just crank the heat to max earlier next time?


----------



## caveman (Apr 21, 2010)

On my Char Griller, I had no problem with crisp bacon.  On my WSM, it is a different story.  Just pop them in the oven on broil for a few minutes & they will crispen right up.


----------



## mcmelik (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice job on the first Fatties. Makes me want to smoke a couple up. I can't wait till the weekend.


----------



## hannibal (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG that looks good!

I have to admit I have never heard of a "fatty" until I joined this board. I bet my doctor would not approve. So don't tell him!

I am going to add that to my list of stuff to try.


----------



## rp ribking (Apr 22, 2010)

Kaiser, The magical part of what you smoked, is that you can not compare a brisket to a fatty, they are different animals that us humans smoke/eat. Nice job on the weave, I think it is worth
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






RP


----------



## rp ribking (Apr 22, 2010)

Caveman, I fry the bacon for a very, very short time on the stove top and they come out crispy on a 22.5 WSM. By the way, excellent purchase!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks good so far...


----------



## meateater (Apr 22, 2010)

I like them, nice and simple and gooey.


----------

